# C++ SQL anbindung - wie?



## Jaay (20. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen

hab ein kleines problemchen ^^.

ich muss ein programm mit einer access datenbank anbindung machen, mit sql assignments. aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das in c++ in den code schreiben soll damit ich z.b. eine suche einbauen kann. 
wie ich z.b. die verbindung in c++ durch einen button click zur access datenbank aufbauen kann. 
welche komponenten ich benutzen muss weiß ich zwar, doch mir fehlt wie ich sql abfragen in c++ einbauen kann.

gut wäre eine seite die mir das zeigt wie eine msdn. meine google suche war zwecklos .

falls irgendwas unklar ist, sagts bitte.

danke für die hilfe,

gruß,

jaay


----------



## sisela (20. Januar 2005)

Wenn du MS VS6 benutzt kannst du zunächst erst einmal mit dem AppWizard ein Projekt erstellen, wo du gleich eine Datenbank anbinden kannst. 
-->Neues Projekt-->dialog, sdi oder mdi (wie du willst)-->with database support-->Datenbank angeben-->Fertig!

Dann schaust du dir erst einmal intensiv an, was der Wizard gemacht hat´und dann wird dir ein Licht aufgehen...
Des Weiteren empfehle ich dir folgenden Link mdsn DAO


----------



## Jaay (20. Januar 2005)

danke vielmals 

hab aber so eben noch eine gute lösung zugeflüstert bekommen.

schau mal dieses file:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/libo85/dab 14.09.04.rar

das ist ne gute demonstration mit aufgabe, genau das habe ich gesucht .

find es gut erklärt - hat mir geholfen.

danke

gruß

jaay

ps: sollte die url einen error ausgeben probierts mal so:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/libo85/ 
und dann einfach das file "dab 14.09.04.rar" speichern unter.


----------

